# Hey TCODF, this is a cool thing to do. (Pokemon-related Favorites Chart)



## xkze

Here! Let's share.






as an example, here's mine:






helpful things: 
_Pokemon: _

Official Ken Sugimori Pokemon art.
Pearl Mode's awesome unofficial art of every Pokemon. (what I used)

_Characters: _

Official Ken Sugimori Character art.

_Items:_

Official item artwork. (for a handful of items)

_Everything Else:_
Be creative! and Google Search! I find the TCG energies are handy to use for Type (assuming your favorite type is in the TCG as an element)


----------



## Aisling

Xikaze's made me feel really lazy so I redid mine:


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Well, I can't make one then post it, so if someone  could make mine formthe following information, that would be cool!

Pokemon (if you could use what Xikaze used, that would be awesome):
Overall: Drifblim
Legendary: Ho-oh
Starter: Cyndaquil
Fossil: Kabutops

Characters:
Protagonist: Gold
Rival: Silver
Gym Leader/E4: Will (pattern yet, anyone?)
Professor: Elm

Mechanics:
Type: Steel
Move: Petal Dance
Ability: Levitate
Item: Full Restore

Games: 
Version: Gold
Region: Johto (Pattern yet, anyone?)
Generation: two
Town/ City: Pacifidlog town is pretty epic.

I'm sorry for not being able to create one of those neat diagrams...


----------



## Zuu




----------



## Equinoxe

Eusine qualifies as a rival because I say so >:C
I wish there had been separate slots for E4 and gym leader because it was really hard to choose between Volkner and Lance :U

side note: Pearl Mode's pokemon art fills me with great art-envy :C


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate




----------



## Barubu

How do you guys make the picture come out of the box? Could you do it for me? If so, :

Pokemon (if you could use what Xikaze used, that would be awesome):
Overall: Claydol
Legendary: Raikou
Starter: Totodile
Fossil: Aerodactyl

Characters:
Protagonist: Brendan
Rival: Blue
Gym Leader/E4: Brock (FR/LG)
Professor: Elm

Mechanics:
Type: Electric
Move: Poison Jab
Ability: Pick-up
Item: Water balloons

Games:
Version: Emerald
Region: Johto
Generation: four
Town/ City: Fortree


Plz and thank you!


----------



## Green

anybody can make it pop out :v all you need is ms paint.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

KronoGreen said:


> anybody can make it pop out :v all you need is ms paint.


That's like saying all you need to make fire is two sticks. It's _true_, I guess, but they have matches and lighters nowadays.


----------



## Green

Blastoise said:


> That's like saying all you need to make fire is two sticks. It's _true_, I guess, but they have matches and lighters nowadays.


i just recolor the background so i can see the artifacts, get rid of them, then paste them as normal into the box.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

KronoGreen said:


> i just recolor the background so i can see the artifacts, get rid of them, then paste them as normal into the box.


But that's so _primitive_. ='O


----------



## Barubu

I have no idea what any of those things are. :O


----------



## Green

why do you guys even need to make them pop out? just keep them inside the box.


----------



## Aisling

KronoGreen said:


> why do you guys even need to make them pop out? just keep them inside the box.


Because it looks fuckin' cool >:T Don't be gettin uppity son

pretty sure Xikaze, Equinoxe and I all used programs with layers. I used Photoshop Elements. Here was my process:


Copy the box in the template and some area around it
Paste it over the image you want, on a new layer
Delete the white area inside the box you just pasted so you can see the image in the layer below through the box
Adjust the image beneath it
Select the empty area in the box layer, then switch to the layer with the picture and copy
Paste onto template
Go back and copy the areas you wanted to pop out and paste those on the template as an new layer
Erase area around parts sticking out as needed

Try it for yourself in maybe like GIMP or something, otherwise I'd just keep them in the box. This isn't a request thread, so please refrain from too much of that.


----------



## Coloursfall

8D woot! Hope everything is clear and stuff.


----------



## xkze

Zackrinian said:


> Well, I can't make one then post it, so if someone  could make mine formthe following information, that would be cool!
> 
> Pokemon (if you could use what Xikaze used, that would be awesome):
> Overall: Drifblim
> Legendary: Ho-oh
> Starter: Cyndaquil
> Fossil: Kabutops
> 
> Characters:
> Protagonist: Gold
> Rival: Silver
> Gym Leader/E4: Will (pattern yet, anyone?)
> Professor: Elm
> 
> Mechanics:
> Type: Steel
> Move: Petal Dance
> Ability: Levitate
> Item: Full Restore
> 
> Games:
> Version: Gold
> Region: Johto (Pattern yet, anyone?)
> Generation: two
> Town/ City: Pacifidlog town is pretty epic.
> 
> I'm sorry for not being able to create one of those neat diagrams...









feelin' generous today


----------



## Chief Zackrai

yay thank you that's so awesome!


----------



## Superbird

Some images, I couldn't get...


----------



## xkze

Barubu said:


> How do you guys make the picture come out of the box? Could you do it for me? If so, :
> 
> Pokemon (if you could use what Xikaze used, that would be awesome):
> Overall: Claydol
> Legendary: Raikou
> Starter: Totodile
> Fossil: Aerodactyl
> 
> Characters:
> Protagonist: Brendan
> Rival: Blue
> Gym Leader/E4: Brock (FR/LG)
> Professor: Elm
> 
> Mechanics:
> Type: Electric
> Move: Poison Jab
> Ability: Pick-up
> Item: Water balloons
> 
> Games:
> Version: Emerald
> Region: Johto
> Generation: four
> Town/ City: Fortree
> 
> 
> Plz and thank you!









here you go!

ps this is the last one I'm doing


----------



## Mewtwo

After I make mine, I'm willing to make the rest of the requests (if there be any more)


----------



## Barubu

Oh. My. Gosh. Ohmygoshohmygoshthankyouthankyouthankyou!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

How long does it take you to make one of these?


----------



## Zuu

Mine took about five minutes and it's dripping with quality.


----------



## Superbird

Zangviper said:


> How long does it take you to make one of these?


Hour or two, with experience with pixel work (at least for me).


----------



## Aisling

Took me about, oh... two or three hours I guess? I had to redraw most of Rampardos's face because the original art had these speeding effects that took too much room. That was the most time consuming part. I honestly didn't think I was up as early as I was so I'm just kinda guessing at when I actually woke up and started working on it. There's about an hour between the two requests Xikaze filled.


----------



## octobr

boop


----------



## Flareth

I only have that outside thing for two of my squares. The Primeape square was made that way by accident, and I was like "...Wow, I did it."


----------



## Zora of Termina




----------



## Mewtwo

Took me _forever_, but I did it on MS Paint. Mainly because I had to clean up a lot of lines especially May's; I had to redo her entire outline.


----------



## Green

you don't have to copy the image directly; prnt scrn is good for the white backgrounds.


----------



## Adriane

Alraune is credit to image.

(wait, that wasn't right...)


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Well I haven't been active in ages, so I may as well post here XD 







Most of it is only half true...

*Favourite Starter: Treecko*
I either adored all of them (1st Gen, and having Pokemon Yellow really spoilt me there), was largely indifferent between a pair (2nd Gen, between Cyndaquil and Totodile) or just plain didn't really like any of them (4th Gen, chose Piplup since I like penguins over tortoises or monkeys). It's only in the 3rd Gen there was a clear winner for me - I do not leik Mudkipz and, while I found Torchic adorable and powerful, I was never fond of it's evolutions. So, Treecko won out and is the only one I've really expressed a preference for, so...winner by default? 

*Favourite Rival: Silver  - Favourite Gym Leader/E4 Member: Blue*
In truth, both Silver and Blue are my favourite rivals. Something about an attractive arse who you get to ground pound at regular intervals seems to push a big 'YES PLEASE' button in my head. Alas, I could only pick one. So I chose Silver for Rival and Blue for Gym Leader. Probably is cheating a bit, but it stands out against the other 'badge bosses' as they are anyhow.

*Favourite Region: Orre/Kanto*
Yep, in the top left is Orre and the bottom right is Kanto. Got this image from a fanmap of the Pokemon world including all of the regions.


----------



## Aisling

Oh my god, Ask A Ninja. I haven't watched those in forever. I love you though for reminding me of it


----------



## spaekle

gah, I hate copying and pasting shit!


----------



## Flora

Random Facts:

~I have never used a Piplup, but I've started to like them a lot lately. (possibly cause I associate them with someone of whom _none_ of you know)

~I love Orre, but Johto wins.

~Is that the Eiffel Tower I see in that map of Johto? O_o


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Alraune said:


> Oh my god, Ask A Ninja. I haven't watched those in forever. I love you though for reminding me of it


LMAO, "the one that kills you!"


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Well, it's true isn't it? xD I just love a move that gets the job done. And the Omnibus is one of my favourite episodes - I think Ask a Ninja really gets amazing when it's rapid fire, like a ninja catching every bullet fired from a minigun.

Another favourite quote of mine: "Ninjas don't _fall in love_. Ninjas glide silently into love with two swords drawn!"


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Spent a good two hours doing this. >< But hey! At least I was creative!


----------



## Ether's Bane

I don't know how to do the chart, so...

Pokemon:
Overall: Bronzor
Legendary: Kyogre
Starter: Mudkip
Fossil: Cradily

Characters:
Protagonist: Ruby
Rival: Silver
Gym Leader/E4: Whitney (this was a hard one)
Professor: Birch

Mechanics:
Type: Ice
Move: Ice Beam
Ability: Motor Drive
Item: Leftovers

Games: 
Game: Platinum
Region: Hoenn
Generation: 4
Town/City: Jubilife

If possible, could someone make this for me?


----------



## Murkrow

Flora and Ashes said:


> http://i37.tinypic.com/2di3cbb.png


What's that map of Goldenrod from? A GBA hack?


----------



## Espeon

The favourite Pokémon was a tie between Espeon, Lapras and Kingdra.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I like what you did there. Arcanine is the "Legendary" Pokemon. That's actually really clever.


----------



## Wargle

Please and thankies.

Pokemon (if you could use what Xikaze used, that would be awesome):
Overall: Alakazam
Legendary: Mewtwo
Starter: Blastoise
Fossil: Aerodactyl

Characters:
Protagonist: Red (FR/LG)
Rival: Silver
Gym Leader/E4: Brock (Anime)
Professor: Oak

Mechanics:
Type: Psychic
Move: Roar of Time
Ability: No Guard
Item: Rare Candy

Games:
Version: HG
Region: Kanto
Generation: Vier
Town/ City: Lavender


----------



## Green

i love how at least two people haven't listened to alraune and requested someone do theirs for them. |:


----------



## Flora

Rasrap Smurf said:


> What's that map of Goldenrod from? A GBA hack?


I guess? IDK, I found it on google images. Maye it's from ShinyGold or something.


----------



## Noctowl

My turn. =]


----------



## Murkrow

Behold my rubbish artistic skills!


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Spaekle said:
			
		

> Professor Layton thing


 BAHAHAHAHA.



KronoGreen said:


> i love how at least two people haven't listened  to alraune and requested someone do theirs for them. |:


 To be fair, Mewtwo did offer several posts later. Might be nice if  people just PM'd the requests to her instead of using the thread,  though.



Rasrap Smurf said:


> Behold my rubbish artistic skills!


 What rubbish? You appear to be very good at drawing invisible favorites  memes! (read: broken image? or was it earlier in the thread or  something?)

 I clicked on this thread and saw Xikaze posting an art meme. And then  there was no Xikazeart. I am disappoint. Stop being lazy. >|

 LIKE ME. I AM NOT LAZY. HA. Ugly shitsketches gogogogo







 MIROR B. AND DR. KAMINKO COUNT SHUT UP

 ...can you see where I stopped caring about making things look almost decent? also why is everyone leaning to the left

 fyi, the text in the "item" box says "those mats you put in your base in Gen III and they play music when you walk on them"


----------



## Murkrow

Damn and my computer isn't on. Time for a long winded plan to reupload my image.

Should be working now!


----------



## eevee_em

ta-da!


----------



## Jolty




----------



## Not Meowth

Kratos Aurion said:


> fyi, the text in the "item" box says "those mats you put in your base in Gen III and they play music when you walk on them"


I FUCKING LOVE THOSE why did they stop putting them in games ;~;


----------



## Espeon

Kratos Aurion said:


> LIKE ME. I AM NOT LAZY. HA. Ugly shitsketches gogogogo


Hooooooly shit. You've got to teach me how to draw some time. *_*
Definitely the best one here.


----------



## Anomaly 54

FWEEE


----------



## Rai-CH

I wanted to squeeze Falkner in the Gym Leader/E4 part but it would have been impossible. I got kinda lazy near the end so I didn't bother with Ho-Oh's popping out bits.


----------



## Byrus

Goddammit, this turned out really messy and shitty. I hate you guys for having more originality than me. >( Maybe I'll fix this up some other time.

Linking 'cause there's already a lot of big images here


----------



## Peegeray




----------



## Tarfi

Feelin' lazy, if someone could make one of 'ese for me, it would be great.

Pokemon
Overall: Azumarill
Legendary: Latios 'nd Lugia
Starter: Mijimaru
Fossil: Rampardos

Characters
Protagonist: May (Emerald artwork please)
Rival: Cheren
Gym Leader/E4: Cynthia
Professor: The female one (however you spell 'er name)

Mechanics
Type: Psychic and Water
Move: Water Spout
Ability: Huge Power (Azumarill VS Arceus!)
Item: Rare Candy

Games
Game: Soul Silver and Platinum
Region: Sinnoh
Generation: 2 & 4
Town/City: Distortion World


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Um, is this still open? Sorry if it isn't.


----------



## Not Meowth

itt mike fails at that pop-out effect






[/IMG]

(if you want a serious answer on "favourite game", then Emerald)

...ahaha part of Pallet Town got stuck in the fave generation box OTL


----------



## goldenquagsire




----------



## H-land

I can't waste upwards of an hour on this and then not post it.






For the botany impaired, that's an oak. For the geologically impaired, that's a piece of olivine. I don't think I need to really say anything about the mountain deux or anything else.


----------



## Professor Wesker

It'l be forever till I can actually post one of these, so for now, I'll type it.

Pokémon: Garbage Bag last evo (Was formerly Sneasel)
Legendary: Genesect (He looks like Napalm Man!)
Starter: Pokabu
Fossil: Omastar
Protagonist: May
Rival: Miror B. (He counts, especially in Gale of Darkness)
Gym Leader/Elite 4: Sabrina and Blaine
Professor: Rowan
Type: Poison
Move: Mean Look
Ability: Intimidate
Item: Full Restore
Game: Sapphire
Region: Hoenn
Generation: 5
Town/City: Fortree


----------



## MentheLapin

Pokémon: Hahakomori
Legendary: Meloetta
Starter: Espeon (Pffft Colosseum counts)
Fossil: Kabutops

Protagonist: Lucas (sexy flatcap oohyes)
Rival: Silver (pre-Kanto only, I hate his personality after that)
Gym Leader/Elite 4: Aaron
Professor: Elm

Type: Bug
Move: X-Scissor
Ability: Poison Point
Item: Secret Key (Rotom's)

Game: SoulSilver
Region: Isshu
Generation: 3
Town/City: Cinnabar Island (RBYFRLG)


----------



## KayKay

No can do make chart thingy, but I can make the list. If anyone's bored and willing to make mine, that would be cool.

Pokemon (overall): Missingno (I say it counts!)
Legendary: Lugia
Starter: Bulbasaur
Fossil: Kabuto

Protagonist: This one's a little weird because you never really get much of their character, but, well, I'll just go for the least annoyingly designed one. How about Silver.
Rival: The red-haired dude in G/S/C. He was a proper mean rival. I dunno his name.
Gym Leader/E4: I didn't like any of them. One I disliked the least: The steel-using one in Olivine. Dunno her name.
Professor: Um, the one in G/S/C that made me lol. I don't know his name, the one with the lab in New Bark Town.

Type: Got to be Water.
Move: That's a hard one, I never even thought about it. I guess, I dunno, wtf how you supposed to choose a favourite attack? There isn't really a best one. Ok... I guess I always kind of liked Aeroblast, but I doubt it's my favourite.
Ability: Again... wtf? Okay, I'll just pick one at random. I guess I like um... hm... erm... The one that stops ground moves. Can't remember what it's called.
Item: Ahahahaha... no actually this is pretty simple. Any one of the power-up items: Protein, HP-up, Calcium, etc.

Game: Soul Silver
Region: Johto
Generation: IV, I guess.
Town/City: OH COME ON! We're supposed to have a favourite city? They're practically all the same. OK, ok, Ecruteak. There. Ya happy?


----------



## Superbird

KayKay: Uh, Silver is the rival you're speaking of...


----------



## Murkrow

Superbird said:


> KayKay: Uh, Silver is the rival you're speaking of...


His name is _clearly_ "???".


Anyway I've changed my mind since making my thingy, my favourite prof is Elm.


----------



## JackPK

Rasrap Smurf said:


> His name is _clearly_ "???".


Or Passerby Boy.


----------



## Wargle

Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Or Passerby Boy.


Or douche. Or is that just Gary?

Maybe Giovanni.5


----------



## hopeandjoy

Finally got off my ass and did this.


----------



## KayKay

Superbird said:


> KayKay: Uh, Silver is the rival you're speaking of...


Okay, Ash then, whatever the little man is called in gold and silver.


----------



## shy ♡

:[ I was super bored and drew all the things. Bah. I don't even like how they came out. *lame*







Move is Metronome, ability is Levitate, item is Black Sludge. Hopefully the people are recognizable.


----------



## Abwayax

(Image later, time is not my ally right now)

Pokemon (overall): Unown
Legendary: hmmm Rayquaza
Starter: Squirtle
Fossil: Aerodactyl

Protagonist: Red
Rival: Silver
Gym Leader/E4: Clair
Professor: Oak

Type: Normal
Move: Metronome, Splash
Ability: none really
Item: Bicycle (all types)

Game: R/B/Y/G/S/C
Region: Kanto
Generation: 1, 2
City: Cinnabar


----------



## Eifie

The ability is supposed to be Magic Mirror, hah.

You can see how lazy I got after spending far too much time redrawing the outline of Raikou's tail pixel by pixel to try to make it "perfect". :P I probably shouldn't have switched between art styles so much, either.


----------



## Glaciachan

Since I'm too lazy to draw everything and post the chart, I'll just do a list:

Pokemon

Pokemon (overall): The one with the things. (I don't have an overall favorite. ;_;)
Legendary: Latias
Starter: Typhlosion
Fossil: Cranidos

Characters

Protagonist: Gold/Ethan
Rival: Barry/Pearl
Gym Leader/E4: Erika
Professor: Elm

Mechanics

Type: Water
Move: Flamethrower
Ability: Poison Heal
Item: Exp. Share

Games

Game: HeartGold
Region: Sinnoh
Generation (Pokemon-wise): III
Town/City: Goldenrod City


----------

